# Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 - Ubuntu 12.04



## Johannes7146 (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Soundkarte über USB an meinen HTPC angeschlossen. Der AV-Receiver ist mit einem Toslink-Kabel (optisch) an die Soundkarte angeschlossen. Doch ich bekomme leider nur 2.0 Sound aus den Boxen heraus. (AV-Receiver ist richtig angeschlossen und eingestellt).

Hat jemand von euch ggf. die besagt USB-Soundkarte bei sich zuhause zum laufen gebracht?

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------

